# BLC,GIMP, Firefox



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

Brian Lara Cricket doesn't seem to work on XP. It never goes beyond the desktop, and it doesn't even show an error message. It worked fine on 98. So I tried running it in compatibility mode. But none of the different permutations and combinations I tried work. And guess what? The demo works! GAAAH!

Coming to GIMP, it says it's unable to create its swap file in the location I specified. Here's the exact message:



> Unable to open a test swap file. To avoid data loss please check the location and permissions of the swap directory defined in your Preferences (currently "C:\Temp\.gimp-2.0").



Well obviously the folder name can't start with a '.'. So I created a new dir, and informed GIMP about it. But each time I start GIMP it forgets what I told it and insists on creating a directory that cannot be created in a million years under the Win naming conventions!  What the hell am I supposed to do?

And where exactly r Firefox's bookmarks stored - physically?

EDIT: Oops. Maybe this should have been in S/w Discussion.


----------



## BlAsTeR (Feb 26, 2005)

Well dont know about weird problem about blc and gimp,

i can tell u about firefox

Go to 



> Documents and Settings/Current_user/Application   Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/some_folder/bookmarks.html


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

DAMN! That means I lost all of them!  Well I just formatted my HDD and had thought that I had backed it all up by copying the entire Mozilla folder onto a CD. But...DAMN DAMN DAMN!


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 26, 2005)

To save bookmarks always Export it to a file frm Bokmark Manager. Better luck next time.

Wat aws the Format fr. Just Time Pass / Virus or wat


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I got bored of 98 and decided to switch to XP and Ubuntu. Plus my system started to crawl. Plus I was getting quite bored with looking @ a folder and then go "OMFG! 4 gigs of trash!!" and thought more and smaller (and relevant) partitions would do me a world of good. That's why.

Ahem. So what about BLC & GIMP?


----------



## DKant (Feb 27, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

Dont know about BLC, I guess it goes the same way as Max Payne.  But , as for GIMP, you CAN create a folder with a leading period and pretty much every single config file thats open source uses folders with a leading period. Just open the directory, go to the cmd prompt and then use the 
md .gimp-2.0
command to create the GIMP folder with the leading period. And you dont have to wait a million years, just a few seconds that it takes to open the command prompt up.  Heck, if Windows/DOS didn't allow this, pretty much half the Java/open source software wouldn't run under Windows. Just open the C:\Documents and settings\<username> folder and you'll see a lot of OS software folders with a . 
And the next time, just use the "Manage Bookmarks" option under "Bookmarks" in Firefox.


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

Well thanx for reminding me of a lot of things! 
GIMP's working fine now. I got an XP specific patch for BLC and adding "-skipstartup" in the target line fixed MP. So I guess its over. 

Thanx every1.  Mods, lock this thread please.


----------

